# Is Tax Summary all we get? Is it 1099K?



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm sitting here waiting for the 1099K, but I see the Annual Tax Summary for 2016, it that basically all that Uber gives us? Because it says "NOT AN OFFICIAL INVOICE OR TAX DOCUMENT", so I'm assuming I'm still waiting for the official 1099K, it that right?

And Lyft doesn't have anything yet.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

That's right


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks


----------

